# Reparación amplificador AD161 AD162



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

Un cordial saludo ante todo foro una duda con respecto a este componente presente en una placa de amplificador. tiene como descripcion 47/16 RDE gpf ek y está polarizado. Gracias


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2015)

Son capacitores electrolíticos polarizados.


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

Graicas Sergiot Pero los valores de capacitancia son esos 47/16 no  se imagino 46uf y 16v.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 15, 2015)

almota47 dijo:


> Graicas Sergiot Pero los valores de capacitancia son esos 47/16 no  se imagino 46uf y 16v.



Efectivamente 47uF, con aislación hasta 16V.
Saludos.-


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2015)

No entiendo cual es tu duda? es un electrolítico de 47uf x 16v de lo mas comercial que existe, es solo eso.


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

Disculpen, Nunca lo habia visto en esa forma, aparte de que esta es una unidad viejisima había buscado en google y no me apareció nada parecido en imágenes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2015)

Esos anaranjados son capacitores Siemens . . .  Alemania o Brasil.

Esa placa parece llevar un par de reparaciones , tiene componentes de todas las épocas


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

Si le cambie hace tiempo unos electrolíticos, y ahora creo tengo problemas con el puente rectificador se calienta mucho!!! tambien cambie la fuente de poder a ciegas porque no sabia de cuanto era la anterior le coloque una de 8V. disculpen soy aficionado y lo hago por aprender me llama mucho la atención la electrónica.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 15, 2015)

El puente rectificador no debería calentarse, es probable que alguno de los diodos que lo componen tenga fugas, yo lo cambiaría directamente.
En cuanto a la fuente, 8V parece una tensión excesivamente baja para el tipo de transistores que estás alimentando. Tendrías que revisar bien la fuente original para ver si podés obtener algún dato confiable que te permita reemplazarla mas razonablemente; todo eso si es que la fuente original no funciona!!!
Saludos.-


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

Me dio un poco de temor reemplazarlo por de mayor voltaje ya que el que tenia no tenia ningún tipo de datos, como verás esta placa es muy vieja y crees que pueda hacerle un juego de diodos porque no consigo el malvado puente sus datos son by 164 f7440. Como tal suena como una chicharra!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2015)

Ummm , estás demasiado por debajo , lo mas común era desde 12 a 25V  ya que los transistores soportan como MÁXIMO 32 V. Ese amplificador será de unos 10+10 Watts 

Ponele la lámpara serie para no quemar cosas !  


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#tbm=isch&q=ad161+ad162+amplifier


----------



## pandacba (Abr 15, 2015)

Esos capacitores solian ser de origen europeo, muy comunes en equipos fabricados en la europa central La mayoria de esos cap eran de origen aleman o eslavos.
Si estan en buen estado no los cambiaria, son de muy buena calidad, muy estables.
Durante los 10 años que fui jefe de taller en un importante Service de mi ciudad vi muchos de ellos, la mayoria de color marroncito, se parecen a los actuales fusibles que tienen un encapsulado plástico.

Los elecroliticos comunes, fallaban pero esos seguían inalterables muy muy buena calidad, nunca vi uno de eso fabricados en brasil

De que tensión es el capacitor de fuente?

Por aqui conozco un tipo que tiene de esos a montoness apareados de fábrica en envases originales, de esos y un montón más algunos que jamás habran visto en su vida, diodos transistores de señal y potencia, de germanio, de no creer


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 15, 2015)

La recomendación que te da DOSMETROS es totalmente acertada, en cuanto al puente diodos, no es necesario que pongas el mismo exactamente; cualquiera que soporte la tensión nominal del BY164 y la corriente te va a servir, y si es mas grande también va a funcionar.
Los datos específicos del puente los podés sacar de acá:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/91332/DIOTEC/BY164.html
En cualquier tienda de electrónica vas a conseguir un reemplazo.
También se puede sustituir con cuatro diodos sueltos, pero a veces eso implica modificar el impreso o dejar desprolijidades innecesarias...
Saludos.-


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

La verdad no queria reemplazar nada de lo original pero habian componenetes ya muy desgastados sobre todo los capacitores amarillos pero el tiempo me traiciona jajaja saludos



Excelente DOSMETROS los parlantes si vi que son de 10w rms tratare de hacerlo lo mejor posible ire subiendo fotos según vaya con esto!



Si Lucho LP como busque ese datashet por lo que veo no tan bien como ud. me dí cuenta que si hago el puente con diodos creo que encontraré más problemas de estructura ya que la placa y sus componentes son muy viejos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2015)

Poné foto del puente *dónde se vea* del lado que tiene escrito +, - y ≈


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

Aqui las fotos de PR


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 15, 2015)

Además del puente, yo cambiaría el electrolítico axial amarillo grande, ya que es muy posible que sea de la década del 70, y como todos los electrolíticos se degradan con el tiempo y el uso.
Saludos!


----------



## almota47 (Abr 15, 2015)

he aqui los electrolíticos anteriores como fueron degradando


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2015)

hola a todos, tengo una fonola Phillips de procedencia Holandesa hecha en 1974 (41 años), una herança de mi Mama (Que Dios la tenga en bueno lugar) funcionando hasta los dias de hoy perfectamente y enpleya ese par AD161/AD162 en cada salida (estereo 10 + 10 Wattios). !Suena que es una maravilla !, Quanto a los capacitores amarillos que aparecen en las fotos arriba  creo yo sener "Siemens" made in Brasil , jajajajajajajjajaa 
!Fuerte abrazo y un saludo cordial !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2015)

Fijate que se verifiquen éstas conexiones en tu puente :


----------



## almota47 (Abr 20, 2015)

No se logran ver bien las polaridades pero supongo es en el corte de borde como el que me muestras, en la muesca! ¿cierto?



Si amigo Daniel Lopes son hechos en brasil


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2015)

Pero verificá que las dos conexiones del medio provengan del transformador , y que las de los extremos vayan al capacitor electrolítico de filtro , y además el positivo del capacitor coincida con el chanfre del puente rectificador . . .

 Porque hay varias configuraciones :


----------



## almota47 (Abr 21, 2015)

Excelente en lo que llegue a casa verifico, otra cosa ¿Que fuente de poder me recomiendas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2015)

Debes releer , ya se te contestó eso


----------



## almota47 (Abr 22, 2015)

Listo de 12 a 24 Thanks voy a continuar en eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2015)

Ponele la lámpara serie* si o si* , o una de 24V 22W (son las de camion) en serie con los 12 a 24V , o una de 40 o 60W* "de filamento"* en serie con el primario de la fuente.

Saludos !


----------

